# HarborFright Predator 3500 INVERTER Generator



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Thinking about buying one. I'm just somewhat convinced it's not going to be a long term romance. Could be wrong. 
I have a Honda Eu2000i and it's been stellar over the 10 years I've had it. NEVER so much as a single problem.

But I could use an intermediate sized Genny of about 3000 watts running and the price is right.

These are VERY new on the market and I don't think there's hardly anyone who has one that has more than 100 hours on it or so. I suspect as these things start to rack up a few hundred hours, the complaints will start pouring in.

Do you have one? How many hours on it? Opinions?


----------

